# Seoul



## Vince_UK (Apr 13, 2018)

Well just arrived in Seoul and this is what picked me up at the airport
It flies, not what expected at all.
Will go get something to eat and have a look around.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! Hope the day goes well Mr Jetsetter


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Well just arrived in Seoul and this is what picked me up at the airport
> It flies, not what expected at all.
> Will go get something to eat and have a look around.
> View attachment 7955


Vince...off on a 'jolly'...picked up at the airport by a Maserati...you'd think that would be enough to put a smile on your face...really you would.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2018)

Are you sure you’re not being used as a background extra for the next James Bond film?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Are you sure you’re not being used as a background extra for the next James Bond film?


Not sure he would be just an 'extra', Mike - he's got the huge industrial megacomplex and a cat to stroke...


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Well just arrived in Seoul and this is what picked me up at the airport
> It flies, not what expected at all.
> Will go get something to eat and have a look around.
> View attachment 7955


That's some Selfie Vince!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Well just arrived in Seoul and this is what picked me up at the airport
> It flies, not what expected at all.
> Will go get something to eat and have a look around.
> View attachment 7955


I had a pen pal in Seoul, back in the day  (1973) when people wrote letters. His name was Young Seeop Lee, funny the things you remember. In his first letter he said his father was a farmer and his mother a house wife, the second letter,  his dad was a business man and his mum a teacher! He is probably a politician by now and that’s his car! Give him my regards!


----------



## Davein (Apr 13, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I had a pen pal in Seoul, back in the day  (1973) when people wrote letters. His name was Young Seeop Lee, funny the things you remember. In his first letter he said his father was a farmer and his mother a house wife, the second letter,  his dad was a business man and his mum a teacher! He is probably a politician by now and that’s his car! Give him my regards!


Eggyg I've just got him up on Facebook and he is a dentist and drives a BMW and still lives in Seoul. Perhaps not your penpal but could be related


----------



## eggyg (Apr 13, 2018)

Davein said:


> Eggyg I've just got him up on Facebook and he is a dentist and drives a BMW and still lives in Seoul. Perhaps not your penpal but could be related


Ooh I will have to Facebook stalk him! Does it say how old he is? Would imagine he is about my age....21!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2018)

Ah, Seoul.

We found a few nice eating places there.  There was a really nice Korean-Italian place on the back-streets that did a mean lasagne.  He other one that sticks in the mind was the place where they had burners at every table and you cooked your steak to your tastes.

We also found a number of fried chicken places, but to be honest most of them were a dives.


----------



## Davein (Apr 13, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Ooh I will have to Facebook stalk him! Does it say how old he is? Would imagine he is about my age....21!


Now I'm having trouble with who's telling the truth here......21 indeed
I'd go to 50 at a push


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2018)

You’ll get nowhere with Eggy with charm, Davein. She’s from Cumbria. It won’t take, speaking from youthful experience.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I had a pen pal in Seoul, back in the day  (1973) when people wrote letters. His name was Young Seeop Lee, funny the things you remember. In his first letter he said his father was a farmer and his mother a house wife, the second letter,  his dad was a business man and his mum a teacher! He is probably a politician by now and that’s his car! Give him my regards!


My father was a hamster and my mother smelt of elderberries, according to my French penpal...!


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2018)

I never had a pen pal, my writing was illegible. That’s why I became a doctor


----------



## Davein (Apr 13, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You’ll get nowhere with Eggy with charm, Davein. She’s from Cumbria. It won’t take, speaking from youthful experience.


You must be right Mike, she hasn't responded. Now you, I can believe Always trust what a doctor tells me


----------



## eggyg (Apr 13, 2018)

Davein said:


> Now I'm having trouble with who's telling the truth here......21 indeed
> I'd go to 50 at a push


Nearly!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 13, 2018)

Mark T said:


> Ah, Seoul.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 13, 2018)

Frankly I don't know why you are querying her age?  My keyring says I'm 39 forever so that's that isn't it?

(Though actually I don't think I can be 39 really, cos I haven't decided yet what I want to do when I leave school.)


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2018)

How did Vince’s thread come to this? He’ll be livid when he wakes up


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Are you sure you’re not being used as a background extra for the next James Bond film?


I am never extra to anything


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I had a pen pal in Seoul, back in the day  (1973) when people wrote letters. His name was Young Seeop Lee, funny the things you remember. In his first letter he said his father was a farmer and his mother a house wife, the second letter,  his dad was a business man and his mum a teacher! He is probably a politician by now and that’s his car! Give him my regards!


LOL


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark T said:


> Ah, Seoul.
> 
> We found a few nice eating places there.  There was a really nice Korean-Italian place on the back-streets that did a mean lasagne.  He other one that sticks in the mind was the place where they had burners at every table and you cooked your steak to your tastes.
> 
> We also found a number of fried chicken places, but to be honest most of them were a dives.


I had a wonderfiul grilled mackerel lstnight at a back street "restaurant" cooked beside where i sat and it was terrific


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> How did Vince’s thread come to this? He’ll be livid when he wakes up


I like to watch children at play


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

The  fragrance from these tress is overpowering and the subway I thought I would try was a huge mistake.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

Art and LED centre


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

And of course I did not indulge


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

wirralass said:


> That's some Selfie Vince!


Driver took it.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I never had a pen pal, my writing was illegible. That’s why I became a doctor


And here's me thinking people choose to become Doctors because of their compassion towards their fellow human beings, total selflessmess, humility and  caring nature. 
I have just learned something new. I must have been under a total misconception all my life.


----------



## Davein (Apr 14, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Frankly I don't know why you are querying her age?  My keyring says I'm 39 forever so that's that isn't it?
> 
> (Though actually I don't think I can be 39 really, cos I haven't decided yet what I want to do when I leave school.)


Why the age query? Lady was trying to get away with saying she was 21 and has previously mentioned having grandchildren. Unfortunately her figures just don't add up And neither do yours Jenny!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> And of course I did not indulge
> View attachment 7986 View attachment 7987 View attachment 7988 View attachment 7989 View attachment 7990 View attachment 7991 View attachment 7992 View attachment 7993 View attachment 7994 View attachment 7995


Love the A$AP Pizza...I would have indulged in that Vince...making me laugh...love the name


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the photos Vince, it’s fascinating looking at completely different cultures - though not so different, looking at all the English translations and western food. 

Keep ‘em coming


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2018)

Great pics, Vince.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Driver took it.


Of course you didn't take take that photo ~ I was jesting!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 14, 2018)

Davein said:


> Why the age query? Lady was trying to get away with saying she was 21 and has previously mentioned having grandchildren. Unfortunately her figures just don't add up And neither do yours Jenny!



Don't you threaten me with the truth!

Northie!!!!  Help !!!!


----------



## Davein (Apr 14, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Don't you threaten me with the truth!
> 
> Northie!!!!  Help !!!!


In my defence Jenny, 39 is rather pushing it. 35 is more realistic looking at your avatar pic


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

Too late, Davein. When you’re in a hole, stop digging. Jenny roused to anger strikes fear into entire Rugby 15s.


----------



## Davein (Apr 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Too late, Davein. When you’re in a hole, stop digging. Jenny roused to anger strikes fear into entire Rugby 15s.


I'm a builder Mike, I can dig holes and I can fill them in


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 14, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Don't you threaten me with the truth!
> 
> Northie!!!!  Help !!!!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

The Old Royal Palace and some others
People rent the traditional Korean costumes and quite happily walk around.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

more


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

and more


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

yet more


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 14, 2018)

nd finally then I am off to lie in the jacuzzi for an hour.


----------

